# Best training method to keep puppy from putting everything in mouth outside



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Roxy was the same, we would have to search her mouth after being outside, 9 times out of 10 she would have a pebble, or other contraband substance. Sometimes I still catch her slinking away looking guilty and find a paperclip, bread tag, or other assorted dropped items. Other times she will find them then stand in front of me holding them, this is an indication she is board and needs some attention. Dumb like a fox;-)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Redirect to something he CAN have. Bring a few toys out with you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I had this problem with Bertie while walking him....

He was always picking up asphalt crumbles and acorns and buckeyes and whatever else and chewing on them. >.<

I taught him "spit" and that has made a huge difference. He picks up the crumbles but spits them out on command. 

Giving the dogs something appropriate to carry around and chew on is best too. 

I don't mind my dogs carrying sticks around and chewing on them. If they tried eating them, it'd be different, but they just enjoy shredding the sticks or branches. So outside in our yard, that's generally what they go for - ignoring the walnuts and gravel in our driveway.


----------



## buzdean (Aug 28, 2012)

good luck with stopping a golden running its tongue just waiting for something to eat--usually a jerk on leash helps for a min along with some redirection but Lucy is a stick hound and thinks our backyard is heaven with trees dropping twigs all the time--she will actuall sit by the back door whinning like its time for a potty trip and only really wants to look for a stick


----------



## leesooim (Nov 1, 2012)

The best we could do was keep an eye on Sasha and teach drop it or leave it, unfortunately. Sometimes she will carry a stick or toy the entire length of the walk which prevents her from picking stuff up, but when she doesn't feel like doing that we just have to watch her like a hawk.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley's mouth is like a Hoover on walks. I had to teach him a very strong "leave it" and my eyes are automatically scanning ahead of us to see what's in our path. At 9 months he's starting to get a little better but it's still a daily exercise.
Even in the house he finds paper and everything else that he's not allowed to have, he'll be chewing away until I look at him then he suddenly stops chewing, I look away and he starts chewing again. I'm convinced he could hide a Chevy in that mouth if he really wanted to


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

This is Bentley who fell asleep chewing a piece of paper he found. I'm constantly telling him to drop it and leave it. 







I would suggest working on "leave it" and like Joyce said, scan ahead of coming items he might pick up and be ready with the command. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

ksdenton said:


> this is bentley who fell asleep chewing a piece of paper he found. I'm constantly telling him to drop it and leave it.
> View attachment 175497
> 
> i would suggest working on "leave it" and like joyce said, scan ahead of coming items he might pick up and be ready with the command.
> ...


busted!!!!!!!! Rofl


----------



## Rubyftw (Jan 27, 2013)

This isn't helpful at all, but I was out with Ruby in the yard last night and she went into the bushes and brought me a dead rat. Super cute... thanks, Ruby! :yuck:

Had to get a plastic bag and put it over my hand to get it out of her mouth, she wouldn't even drop it for treats. I guess dead rat is quite the delicacy.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Bentleysmom said:


> Bentley's mouth is like a Hoover on walks. I had to teach him a very strong "leave it" and my eyes are automatically scanning ahead of us to see what's in our path. At 9 months he's starting to get a little better but it's still a daily exercise.
> Even in the house he finds paper and everything else that he's not allowed to have, he'll be chewing away until I look at him then he suddenly stops chewing, I look away and he starts chewing again. I'm convinced he could hide a Chevy in that mouth if he really wanted to


Don't be givin him ideas!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

We're also having this issue at the moment as Sammy eats absolutely everything outside. We're teaching 'give' to get him to drop it which works with toys. However, when it's a pebble or something it's not as easy so it's a daily challenge. He isn't happy with us just opening his mouth and getting stuff out so we're teaching him to give up what he's got and instead he gets a nice treat. It's difficult though and something we are working on big time as it's so important!


----------

